# Is Dexos 1 Gen 2 the same as gm's 2Dexos?



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

They are not the same. Dexos2 standard is for diesel engines.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dexos 1 is gas. Gen2 is being replaced for gen3.

Gen3 improves LSPI protection at the sacrifice of sludge and wear.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Some body correct me if I am wrong but isn't the requirement for Dexos 2 only because of emmisions... If deleted that goes a way? I run Mobil 1 5-40 for european cars.. It states its good for diesels... No problems.. and I push the car hard.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

shimmy816 said:


> Some body correct me if I am wrong but isn't the requirement for Dexos 2 only because of emmisions... If deleted that goes a way? I run Mobil 1 5-40 for european cars.. It states its good for diesels... No problems.. and I push the car hard.


Any Diesel engine with a particulate filter requires low-ash oil because any oil consumed (burned) would clog the DPF if the ash content was high. They want to make that filter last as long as possible.

If you delete the DPF, you can run basically any good oil you want. The oil consumed (burned) would flow right out the exhaust without clogging the DPF.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

shimmy816 said:


> Some body correct me if I am wrong but isn't the requirement for Dexos 2 only because of emmisions... If deleted that goes a way? I run Mobil 1 5-40 for european cars.. It states its good for diesels... No problems.. and I push the car hard.


My diesel prefers delo over delvac.
It don't like Lucas either.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

This is a very common question. Dexos 1 Gen 2 is not the same as Dexos 2.

But to correct an earlier statement, Dexos 2 is not just for Diesel. GM does run it in other vehicles, like the new Corvette.

GM is updating the spec and now have a Dexos D (Dexos Diesel) but it's not backward compatible with Dexos 2.

You can see a list of all of the licensed brands on this website: dexos® Licensed brands | General Motors

I believe the general concensious is the easiest place to find oil for these cars is Wal Mart. They sell Dexos 2 Pennzoil Euro L 5 qt's for like $25.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Yep walmart... order it... my walmart never stocks it, they will even put it on your doorstep for free if you order big enough... how handy!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Every body has been bare shelves for awhile now. 

I think they're clearing out for gen3.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

no... its my walmart...they are lazy ... dc area..all the stores are great when they come to this area.... then over time they go to poo


----------

